# This Chat Room Sucks



## Amie (Sep 8, 2006)

OK, maybe the chat room itself doesn't suck, but I'm sorry to say that I've officially given up. Every time I go in there, there is not one person chatting. What's the point of having a chat room if there's never anyone there? No fun chatting with yourself. Trust me, I've tried it. Does anyone EVER go there? I just can't believe that I'm popping in at all the wrong times. Regardless of day or time, it's always empty.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 8, 2006)

I went there the other day when you posted about people not being there in another thread.  And you weren't there! 

For some reason, I don;t think it works quite as well when it's embedded in a forum since it's easier to just post on or create a new thread.  Of course, if there were some way to find out who's in the chatroom right from the main forum page then that might be a better way to bring people in.  Don't know if it's possible with this version of vBulletin but it would be nice.


----------



## Amie (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, you must've entered the chat room during the two seconds that I wasn't there. 

I'm not sure... I know a few sites whose chat rooms are catching on, even though they have a forums section, too. Sometimes it's just nice to chat real time rather than post and wait for a reply.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 8, 2006)

In there now.....don't see you...


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm in there, but I can't type? If I can't fix it, I'll bug report it.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 8, 2006)

Are you using the latest Flash?  I'm able to type from my Linux laptop and that's using Flash 7.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just upgraded flash to 9, works now.

Maybe if there were some thing that said "X, Y, and Z are logged onto the chatroom", more people would log on to it, seeing that there are people there. Then again, that could just end up adding useless clutter.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 9, 2006)

It's a timing thing. I have been there when no one else was there, also.


----------



## Amie (Sep 9, 2006)

Cheryl said:


> It's a timing thing. I have been there when no one else was there, also.



That's what I thought ... the first hundred times. But then, I realized that it doesn't matter WHAT time or day, there's never anyone there. 

However, last night was fun. After my little rant, a few people actually showed up.


----------



## bobw (Sep 9, 2006)

But where are you now


----------



## ora (Sep 9, 2006)

Three, three of us there were in there, having an almost real conversation, so there amie


----------



## Amie (Sep 9, 2006)

I wasn't online much today--sorry! lol Hope to see you in the chat room soon...


----------



## Amie (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm there now! Where are YOU?


----------



## Amie (Sep 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, the chat room still has some bugs. For instance, sometimes you can type but when you hit "Send" or "Enter," the type disappears and it doesn't show up in the chat room. And you can't see anyone else's type either. It's like the room just stops, even though you can still type in the box.


----------



## Amie (Sep 9, 2006)

Eric, sorry about my abrupt disappearance from our conversation. See my post above. And I couldn't log back in for some reason.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 9, 2006)

I've been experiencing downtime with the site a bit today.. but it fixes itself in a couple minutes everytime. When I lost connection to the site, I could type into chat, but the message did not register.


----------



## ora (Sep 10, 2006)

Amie said:


> I'm there now! Where are YOU?



Sorry, that was 2am my time...


----------

